# Coyote Hunters Wanted and Welcome



## ndhunter5649 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Coyote Hunters Welcome*

My land is the NW ¼ of 21-143N-73W. My phone numbers are (701) 258-7127 and (701) 226-5670---cell). Directions to the land are four miles North of Tuttle on ND Highway 3, then East on 15th Street SE, one and ½ miles. The gate is on the South side of the road and it is posted with my name (Ken Will, Bismarck). My brother-in-law, Christ Gerr [(701) 867-2899---home; (701) 391-9568---cell; [email protected] ] owns the land from there South to his farmstead (1726 27th. ave.SE Tuttle, ND 58488) and I'm sure he would also welcome coyote hunters, as would most of his neighbors.

We've seen a lot of scat and coyote kills of waterfowl and upland game (pretty much nothing left but a few feathers) while Pheasant hunting. My brother-in-law and his neighbors tell me they often hear coyotes howling at night, and I've seen them in the distance while up there working and hunting.

Please call before hunting.

Ken Will
701-258-7127


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nice gesture Ken. :thumb: . however......... if your serious about getting rid of some coyotes, having a bunch of guys doing it will most likely lead to a huge dissapointment. way better off letting one,good individuall doing it . having to many will just push the coyotes onto posted land till nightfall. i';ve hunted coyotes around you and seems quite abit of land is posted. a good idea would be to talk to all your neighbors and have them either take down the signs as not many coyote hunters are going to go through the trouble of asking permission or line up 1-2 good hunters that will come periodically. just my .02. you can send me a p.m. if you'de like


----------

